# lets see thoses arabian horses



## lacey met (Jul 30, 2011)

okay i will start here is my red roam arabian mare bell she is 13 and 15 hh. i could not ask for a better trail horse. now lets see your arabian horses!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few of my girls:

Solei:

























Magic:

























Spirit: Magic's daughter: (older pic)

















One of the new mares coming:

















And one of my boy:









Favorites:

















All photos- copyrighted by Obsidian Arabians


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Whisper. She is only half arab, but I thought in these pictures she almost looks full.


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

^^Am I seeing an Anglo??

She is lovely though


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

No, she's actually an arab/paint, but thank you, I love her to death.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This is our home-bred, 7 year old arabian mare- Xcia. She is our lesson horse and recently a local show horse. (she doesn't like it one bit!)



























and this guy isn't ours, but a friend owns this beauty. He's a 13 year old arabian stud named Console.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is my lovely SE arabian gelding Freddy AKA El Yusafir.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't own any but here are some client's horses:


Charlie:








Kamshah Sa Ta:








Shakira:








Fancy Fellow:








Pistol Pete:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My 3/4 Arab I'm picking up in October! Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

the arabs i have leased/worked or owned
nightfury
























outlaw (red) trigger) blue and gambit(outside)








outlaw








outlaw and cousin misfyre








trigger
















riverbend(truggers mom)








blackpowder(misfyre and imprints mom very pregyy with fyre here)








imprint








theres 2 more geldings but i cant find pictures of them :/


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hubba Bubba he is a beauty:lol:











Here is my Ace, 18 years young and 15.1 hh


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^He was one of my faves, only a little grey stud (about 14.2hh) with plenty of fire but a wonderful willing to please attitude. Larger than life in person though! There truly is something special and unique about Arabians.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There is indeed something special about them.


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

this is my arab Kali. she is 15 and is about 14.2hh. in the first pic im stting on the ground and my mom is standing by the fence lol



























couldnt find a good pic of her when im showing her or when she's standing pretty other than the first pic.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

This is my girl Bause! 16 hand purebred freight train of an arabian mare lol very wide chested...and yes my posture and leg and everything is off in the last pic...just ignore it and look and the pretty poneh lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Stormy is a welsh/arab cross. She is a yearling. I see lots of arab in her. She will be a grey.

Darn flies



















Say "Cheese"!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

^^ Your filly is too cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you,Monty!

I love her. She has turned out to be a very loving thing. She use to be terrified of everything but she is coming along great. Smart girl.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

This is Sharion we dont owen her anymore but i thought i would still share her I couldnt find better photos,so hope u like


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

love the little kid it the pic!!  lol

and pretty horse too. specks are neat lookin to me. lol


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My friend's PB stallion 

















This year's filly - Magic - and her mom - Kiela









Maggie - PB Arab









My friend's 23yo NSH as a 15yo - he's still going just as strong, too.









My friend's 3yo PB stud colt









My baby - 3yo SE gelding (last year as a 2yo)









The 2 crazy 3yo PB Arabs - mine (on right) and my friend's (on left)


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Horserider33 said:


> love the little kid it the pic!!  lol
> 
> and pretty horse too. specks are neat lookin to me. lol


thankyou that was me as a baby and me older lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a couple I can share. Two of the horses aren't mine, they belong to friends. The other one was my old gelding.

Lika Quasar, aka Q, my friend's 9yo endurance trained gelding (yes, her quick stop was on backwards...we have since fixed it):









Remington Steal, aka Remi, my friend's 5yo arab mare who had a severe injury to her poll (a piece of pipe impaled her at the poll...still not sure how...she was at a boarding facility in Phoenix and my friend went to pick her up and she could barely stand...they didn't expect her to LIVE...she's been back under saddle for a year now!):









And lastly, my Dakota-man. 8yo arab/saddlebred gelding (3/4 arab 1/4 saddlebred). Was a sweet little hunter horse, but they started him too big too soon and he developed severe hock problems. He's now a light trail horse with a fused right hock and his left hock is headed that way:








He LOVES kids...this is the first time he met my son and he was soaking up the rubs, even though my son wanted to go play with the 17.3hh holsteiner gelding lol








Being silly because Mom walked away from him:


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

the last pic surprised me and made me laugh!!! lol!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

A couple of my boy, Echo (reg. name Shariid). He is a little over 2 (well, 2yrs and 3 months ) The pictures aren't the best... but hey, he's a cutie! The last one is of my first horse, Boo.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is my horse. I need to take some action shots.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

On second thought, my horse is so fat that I hate to post any current full body pictures. I guess that she and I both need more exercise and less grazing.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> On second thought, my horse is so fat that I hate to post any current full body pictures. I guess that she and I both need more exercise and less grazing.


LOL- she's lovely Celeste!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a few more of my girls..










Excuse the QH- she's part of the family..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Druydess said:


> LOL- she's lovely Celeste!


 
Thanks! Both she and I look better if the bellies are not in the picture.
Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Thanks! Both she and I look better if the bellies are not in the picture.
> Your horses are beautiful!


LOL- I think many of us share that..

Thanks Celeste!! I love my girls.. BTW, I did look up your girl- posted on one of my threads..


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

So hard to decide what pics to post!

So, here are a couple of Ebzeenah (Zena):



















Here is my dream horse and the love of my live, Ha Le Fire (Fire):
















































Here is our super awesome mare AAA Fans Kierra (Kierra) - this mare can do absoultely anything and she is really good at everything she does:





























Here is our rescue Arabian, FLA Boy (Flyboy):



















And here is our lovely, first Arab mare who we lost to pythiosis four years ago, KF Tsylent Legacy (Legacy). She also is the mare that foaled four of Fire's eight progeny:











Fire on the left and Legacy on the right:











Sorry if my post is about as long as "War and Peace"!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

HV Eclipse. He's been gone almost 2 years. I still think of him everyday.


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

waresbear said:


> HV Eclipse. He's been gone almost 2 years. I still think of him everyday.


 
He is stunning - and I LOVE the tongue! There isn't a day goes by that we don't think of Legacy. The only good thing that came from losing her was that we found Kierra. Now I can't imagine what our lives would be like if we didn't have her in it. She can't relace Legacy, but she sure helped to fill the void that she left.

Do you still have a horse/horses, and if so, still Arabian?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

waresbear said:


> HV Eclipse. He's been gone almost 2 years. I still think of him everyday.


He's a nice looking fellow Wares.. I lost my girl recently too; it's a difficult thing to not see them everyday..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some of the new exciting additions to Obsidian Arabians:


Double Padron:





























Golden Ecstasy/Versace G-Daughter:



















Echo Magnifficoo daughter:


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

This is my Half Arabian Mare "Not Tu Shabby" and I at the GAHA show in Conyers, GA a few months ago. She was born on my farm and I broke her about a year ago. She's coming along beautifully and I couldn't be more proud!  She was CHAMPION in the Open Working Hunters at this show and RESERVE CHAMPION in the Green Working Hunters.  Love her!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Ashley!


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Celeste!


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Celeste said:


> On second thought, my horse is so fat that I hate to post any current full body pictures. I guess that she and I both need more exercise and less grazing.


 
Too funny! Zena is so fat I think I am going to change her name to Goodyear! It has either been too hot to ride, or storming. The sun has faded her coat so terribly. Maybe she'll actually do her run and buck thing sometime when I have the camera in my hands. It is hard to believe something that fat can run and buck!


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Ashley at Rivermont said:


> This is my Half Arabian Mare "Not Tu Shabby" and I at the GAHA show in Conyers, GA a few months ago. She was born on my farm and I broke her about a year ago. She's coming along beautifully and I couldn't be more proud!  She was CHAMPION in the Open Working Hunters at this show and RESERVE CHAMPION in the Green Working Hunters.  Love her!


And it looks like she really loves her "job". Beautiful mare.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Ashley at Rivermont said:


> This is my Half Arabian Mare "Not Tu Shabby" and I at the GAHA show in Conyers, GA a few months ago. She was born on my farm and I broke her about a year ago. She's coming along beautifully and I couldn't be more proud!  She was CHAMPION in the Open Working Hunters at this show and RESERVE CHAMPION in the Green Working Hunters.  Love her!


Congrats- you should be very proud..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horserider33 said:


> the last pic surprised me and made me laugh!!! lol!!


Yeah, he's a goof. I miss that guy. He was soooooooo ****ed that I was walking away from him! And then he wasn't paying attention (because he was too ****ed that I was walking away from him). The whole time he was doing the bucking antics and all that, he was neighing furiously and tossing his head.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

stallion from a friend of mine,he's very big!He's 1m65 but he retired,he has a leg problem so he doesn't have much muscles anymore..


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Laures said:


> stallion from a friend of mine,he's very big!He's 1m65 but he retired,he has a leg problem so he doesn't have much muscles anymore..


He is very beautiful. Has your friend started breeding him yet, and if so, how are his progeny?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Laures said:


> stallion from a friend of mine,he's very big!He's 1m65 but he retired,he has a leg problem so he doesn't have much muscles anymore..


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=72816&stc=1&d=1313853803

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=72817&stc=1&d=1313853810

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=72818&stc=1&d=1313853818

Here are a few pictures of my mare Alada Dreame VS, I've had her for almost 2 years now. She has come a long way from when I got her as an unhandled untouchable 4 year old, to one who loves to jump, loves people, and is hopefully going to be my dressage horse if I can find the time to start riding her regularly again. I just moved to Maryland about 6 weeks ago, and haven't had much time to work her between finding a job, and trying to settle in. So these pictures were all taken back in April/May of this year. She's 6 years old, and I love her to death.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Pretty!!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Djed is now 17
He has been shown with succes when he was young.I don't know if he still breeds today,I think so.Djed is a *** Kendal x *** Thoumirah
She had a very pretty daughter of him but she's sold.
He's bred and own by Arabian Jewel stud in Belgium.


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

DB - Your mare is so beautiful. It is so obvious in your pictures that she is absolutely loving what you are doing together. It sounds like you deserve a lot of credit for bringing her to this point. Isn't it wonderful how love can totally transform a creature?

Laures - Thanks for your reply. Two of our Arabs are older at age 23 and 22. I think they get better with age! I'm so glad your friend still has him even though he may no longer be able to show/ride. It speaks volumes about her integrity.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ebzeenah said:


> He is stunning - and I LOVE the tongue! There isn't a day goes by that we don't think of Legacy. The only good thing that came from losing her was that we found Kierra. Now I can't imagine what our lives would be like if we didn't have her in it. She can't relace Legacy, but she sure helped to fill the void that she left.
> 
> Do you still have a horse/horses, and if so, still Arabian?


 No, I have paints, but my favorite horse breed is Arabian because of that horse. When my paints are old & gone (we have a while yet!), Arabian will be my mount. Going to retire to Arizona, I hear that's kinda the mecca for well bred Arabs.


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ebzeenah: in the last pic you posted i noticed you had a mechanical hack on your mare. i use one on my arab mare too but ive heard people say it isn't good to use mechanical hacks but my mare works beautifully in it. how well did your mare do in it? just curious


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horserider33 said:


> Ebzeenah: in the last pic you posted i noticed you had a mechanical hack on your mare. i use one on my arab mare too but ive heard people say it isn't good to use mechanical hacks but my mare works beautifully in it. how well did your mare do in it? just curious


 Mechanical hackamores have their place. I find them not good for collection or bending, or any finer training. However trail riding a sour horse with an untrained, or hard mouth, they work like a charm.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Amerikan Beauty WP by Eqynox+ X Miss Amerika (Versace) (Mare) Hunter Pleasure, Halter


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Desperado Moon by Sundance Kid V X Beyberryeloquence (Gelding) Western Pleasure, Halter


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SVS Il Divo by SVS Fornaio (Khadraj NA) X Patrice C (*Padron) (Stallion) Halter, Sport Horse In Hand, Hunter Pleasure, Western Pleasure


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Afterdark H by Pyro Thyme SA X JJ Night Love (Magnum Psyche) (Stallion) Halter, Western Pleasure


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SVS Viado by Desert Heat (Fame VF) X SVS Khadraja Bey (Khadraj NA X Carmel Bey a Bay El Bey daughter out of *Sacudida, one of the first Spanish mares imported into the US). (Gelding)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Pretty Dreamcatcher!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I LOVE Arabians! I had the honor to know/ride a few and absolutely loved it! My dream is to own one of my own. ~sigh~ one day I will, for now I'll just have to gaze at these forum beauties.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have come to re-like arabians. I had a bad experience so I cut the breed off of my list but now having ridden one and owning a half arab I am back to loving them =D


----------



## SunStarArabians (Aug 25, 2011)

*SunStar Arabians horses past and present...*

This one is gonna be lengthy 

My first Arabian when I was 17, a young stud colt named Barak Rainman (Barak Muhib x Hilweh Jem). The start of my love affair with Arabians and the CMK bloodlines!


----------



## SunStarArabians (Aug 25, 2011)

*SunStar Arabians past and present...*

The next addition was our mare Hallany Sahib (HMR Hallanys Mesaoud x Ya Sadi Sahib)...






























And her daughter Hallanys Starlet (Barak Muhib x Hallany Sahib), half-sister to our young stallion above...

































































Pictured in these last two photos above with her Hanoverian x filly Roxy.

Our next addition was the Straight Davenport mare JV Miss Mischief (by Sportin Life)...














































And now I have to go make dinner...I'll add the rest in a bit!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a great set of pics SunStar- the reindeer-horse is just too cute; love all the pics with the kids..

Here's a few from our recent show:
Please excuse the braid- we snapped off a few after the classes and had started taking it out..

DS Magic's Royalty:
2nd show- 2nd time Sport Horse Winner and 1st time Reserve Champion:


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

You all have such beauties! I am very jealous!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WildJessie said:


> You all have such beauties! I am very jealous!


If you're ever in Florida Jessie, you can always come and pick one out for a horsie fix! :wink:


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Druydess said:


> If you're ever in Florida Jessie, you can always come and pick one out for a horsie fix! :wink:


Yay!lol


----------



## wishes4kissez (Mar 7, 2012)

SunStarArabians said:


> This one is gonna be lengthy
> 
> My first Arabian when I was 17, a young stud colt named Barak Rainman (Barak Muhib x Hilweh Jem). The start of my love affair with Arabians and the CMK bloodlines!



Oh my Gosh this is so cool to see! I know this stud currently and we have several of his get in our barn! He is amazing and all his foals have the best personalities! I have pictures of several if you want to see!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

First time arabian owner here! Already turned into one of those crazy arabian people lol
~Egisis~ Ejie or E are her nicknames
14 hh

Right off the trailer after a 5 hour haul, which she did great for



























Second time getton on her back first time with saddle (she is my first break and training project, I have only done greenies before, I have an awesome trainer to help me if I need it too  )


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My first horse, Deja. CMK breeding. Her sire is straight Davenport (blue book). I don't have her anymore due to a conflict of personalities,but I do have her colt.





































Mana, Deja's colt. Coming three year old. Mostly CMK lines. 




























And Thelma. Ferzon/Azraff breeding.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Casey- Pintabian with TB way back.. 









See the Arab face?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow I love her face markings


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my 15 year old Arabian, Rosie.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Dameer Bask Raffles is my 11 year old Arabian, she's got crabbit, Polish and Eygiption(SP) in her. She is used for barrels and is liking it as of now!


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> Dameer Bask Raffles is my 11 year old Arabian, she's got crabbit, Polish and Eygiption(SP) in her. She is used for barrels and is liking it as of now!


And this is one of her foals she's had 3, but this is one of them. She is a 2008 Quarab foal. Her name is Skips Elegant Raffles.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is my girl. Purebred Egyptian Arabian. Full of fire and vinegar, but a sweetheart as well. (Usually.)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hawkeye
Polish arabian gelding


----------



## Littlebit722 (Oct 13, 2011)

The Arabians sure are beautiful!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

my arabian gelding EC Mr Promo


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

This is Jagre, our Arabian Race Horse. He only started three races, got two 3rd's and one 4th.... But we are glad he didn't do so well, or we wouldn't have him!


----------

